# Effet mura refus de changement



## daigoro (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

Après quelques temps je décide de renvoyer mon 4 eme iPad 2 toujours pour cause de tâches jaunes sur l écran

Et la je reçois un mail par lequel l appareil étant endommagé il n'est plus garanti. Après appel au sav on m explique qu il présente un choc sur un coin. 

C'est complètement ridicule, comme Si une bosse sur une aile de voiture pouvait faire sauter la garantie moteur !!

Comment contester cette décision ?

Je suis très déçu par Apple sur ce coup 
J étais plutôt fan (3GS, iPhone 4, 4s et iPad 2 à la maison ) mais la je suis écuré par leur politique de sav. D'ailleurs c'est même pas du sav !!


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2012)

Un choc sur une voiture fait en effet sauter la garantie. Comment ne pas savoir si ça n'est pas ce choc qui est la cause du dysfonctionnement&#8201;?

Là, c'est pareil. Proportionnellement, ce n'est pas une bosse minime, mais il faut un gros choc pour abîmer le iPad.


----------



## daigoro (15 Mars 2012)

L effet mura est connu ( c la 4ème fois que je change) et bien évidement n'a rien a voir avec un coin qui serait légèrement abimé... Je demande juste une dalle correct. Ce matin un technicien est venu pour ma ma machine à laver il a pas pris des photos pour voir si la carrosserie était enfoncée. Pas grave Apple fait +73% à la bourse de ny...


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2012)

Tu compares des choses incomparables.

Un léger choc sur une machine électronique telle un iPad peut avoir de graves conséquences.

Je comprends bien que l'effet n'est pas dû à ce coup, mais Apple s'en sert comme argument. Logique. Surtout si tu es déjà venu pinailler trois fois pour ton iPad.

Et le rapport avec la bourse, là je ne vois pas. Ah si, tu es frustré de ne pas bien gagner ta vie ? Monte une boîte comme Apple, on en reparlera ensuite.


----------



## daigoro (15 Mars 2012)

C'est pourtant pas compliqué le rapport : peut être que le jour ou l action de cassera la gueule ils penseront plus aux clients et à la qualité du produit 

4 tâches jaunes sur l écran c'est pas pinailler. Désolé d'etre pauvre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h29 ----------

Faut arrêter la mauvaise foi : autant j apprécié le look aPple, les innovations et j adore mon iPhone, autant si le sav est pourri faut le dire. Heureusement que le Ipad est pas hs sinon c'était la même chose. Y'a des fois faut se servir de son cerveau (les gars du sav) et faire preuve d'intelligence. Mais monsieur l'ingénieur (le gars qui a ouvert le colis ) a décidé de passer le produit hors garantie. Et puis on peut pas forcer la réparation parceque l'ordinateur il veut pas. Mdr et derrière l'ordinateur y a pas quelqu un ? C'est siri qui commande chez Apple y a plus que des robots. On est très loin de l'esprit steve job au début de Apple je pense


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2012)

daigoro a dit:


> On est très loin de l'esprit steve job au début de Apple je pense


Bienvenue sur Terre. 
Il ne t'a donc pas échappé qu'Apple est devenue une énorme multinationale (ayant plus de cash que les US) qui agit donc en tant que telle, et en gigantesque multinationale, elle applique règles précises qui sont suivies par ses employés.
 Think different$  => http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/130862/resultats-apple-t1-2012-tout-ce-qu-il-faut-savoir


----------



## BEELZZEBUTH (15 Mars 2012)

daigoro a dit:


> Désolé d'etre pauvre...



Pauvre !? :hein:  Encore hier j'ai vu 2 SDF se balader avec leurs iPad...


----------



## daigoro (15 Mars 2012)

Au cas ou tu aurais pas suivi c'était par rapport à ma "frustation" financière. Que que par rapport au Ca de Apple je suis pauvre par rapport à d'autre j'ai pas a me plaindre du tout mais on est un peu hs la. Ça me dit pas comment contester la décision du sav


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Mars 2012)

Ben si tu veux contester tu envois une lettre avec accusé réception simplement. Mais comme ton appareil présente un choc bonne chance à toi de prouver qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre le choc et l'état de ton écran.


----------



## daigoro (15 Mars 2012)

Oui je vais faire ça merci


----------



## cameleone (16 Mars 2012)

daigoro a dit:


> je décide de renvoyer mon 4 eme iPad 2 [...] mais la je suis écuré par leur politique de sav. D'ailleurs c'est même pas du sav !!



Cherchez l'erreur...


----------



## muhyidin (16 Mars 2012)

Si tu trouves que le SAV Apple est minable tu n'as pas du avoir souvent à faire avec les autres... Je pense plutôt que tu étais dégouté d'avoir un choc sur ton iPad et que tu as voulu profiter des largesses d'Apple par rapport à l'effet mura et que n'as pas eu gain de cause. Je ne te comprend tu râles contre le SAV alors que t'as déjà changé 3 fois d'iPad pour un même "problème". Pourquoi ne pas aller voir ailleurs ?


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (16 Mars 2012)

Laisse tomber daigoro y'a que des petits bourges insolents sur ce forum....
Perso j'ai fait échanger un iPad 2 dont l'écran était trop jaune alors qu'il avait un joli pet dans un coin alors bon...


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Mars 2012)

daigoro a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Après quelques temps je décide de renvoyer mon 4 eme iPad 2 toujours pour cause de tâches jaunes sur l écran
> 
> ...



Même problème ici, j'ai des fuites de luminosité, et le gentil monsieur du sav m'a annoncé que si je voulais avoir mon iPad réparé, cela coûterait 310...

Bref, je suis déçu, d'autant plus que l'on m'a passé un senior adviser, qui doit me rappeler depuis....2 semaines


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Mars 2012)

Pour ma part, Apple a remplacé trois ipad qui avaient cet effet mura.


----------



## r e m y (17 Mars 2012)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> ...
> Perso j'ai fait échanger un iPad 2 dont l'écran était trop jaune alors qu'il avait un joli pet dans un coin alors bon...



Moi j'aurais été le gars du SAV, je refusais en accusant les effluves de ton joli pet d'avoir jauni l'écran


----------



## Etienne000 (17 Mars 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Moi j'aurais été le gars du SAV, je refusais en accusant les effluves de ton joli pet d'avoir jauni l'écran



Pas très sympa tout ça .

J'étais d'autant plus étonné que le choc n'est pas flagrant. Maintenant, je pense aller à l'Apple Store et voir ce qu'il est possible de faire.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Mars 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Pas très sympa tout ça .
> 
> J'étais d'autant plus étonné que le choc n'est pas flagrant. Maintenant, je pense aller à l'Apple Store et voir ce qu'il est possible de faire.



Mouais faut que tu tentes!


----------



## macbookeur75 (17 Mars 2012)

c'est l'histoire d'un gars qui maltraite son iPad et qui se plaind d'apple après 4 échanges acceptés par la SAV 

c'est l'hôpital qui fout de la charité

déjà, si tu prenais un minimum soin de ton matériel à XXX euros, il prendrait pas de choc


----------



## Etienne000 (17 Mars 2012)

macbookeur75 a dit:


> c'est l'histoire d'un gars qui maltraite son iPad et qui se plaind d'apple après 4 échanges acceptés par la SAV
> 
> c'est l'hôpital qui fout de la charité
> 
> déjà, si tu prenais un minimum soin de ton matériel à XXX euros, il prendrait pas de choc



Tu oublies juste un truc : l'iPad 2 est fragile. Et de toute manière, pas la peine de prendre les gens de haut comme tu le fais. Ton jugement, on pourra s'en passer.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Mars 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Tu oublies juste un truc : l'iPad 2 est fragile. Et de toute manière, pas la peine de prendre les gens de haut comme tu le fais. Ton jugement, on pourra s'en passer.



Tout dépend du choc je pense.
Car, le mien avait quelques micro rayures sur l'écran mais vraiment ça ne se voyait pas trop.

Pourrais tu nous poster la photo?
Comme ça ça permettra d être plus objectif.


----------



## robertodino (17 Mars 2012)

T'as fait un Pet sur ton iPad?

T'as merdé mon gars...

Apple a bien raison de ne pas te l'échanger:

"Compression sur la coque = possible compression sur la dalle = possible effet Mura"


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Mars 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Tu oublies juste un truc : l'iPad 2 est fragile. Et de toute manière, pas la peine de prendre les gens de haut comme tu le fais. Ton jugement, on pourra s'en passer.



J'ai le mien depuis sa sortie, 5h de transport par jour chaque jour...'pas une microrayure... Suffit d'y faire un minimum attention, c'est tout... Il n'a rien de fragile...


----------



## robertodino (18 Mars 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai le mien depuis sa sortie, 5h de transport par jour chaque jour...'pas une microrayure... Suffit d'y faire un minimum attention, c'est tout... Il n'a rien de fragile...



Tout juste, moi pareil, j'ai revendu mon iPad 2 ayant un an sans aucune rayure. Le truc est solide si l'on y fait un peu gaffe.


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Mars 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai le mien depuis sa sortie, 5h de transport par jour chaque jour...'pas une microrayure... Suffit d'y faire un minimum attention, c'est tout... Il n'a rien de fragile...




Tu devrais ouvrir un dictionnaire et aller au mot "accident" et lire la définition.......


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Mars 2012)

Bon envoie la photo du choc une fois pour toute!


----------



## G4lover (19 Mars 2012)

Incroyable la mauvaise foi qui règne ici ...  On à vu plusieurs fois des cas d'ipad 2 dont les coins ont été " enfoncés " sans qu'il y ait de choc violent ...  Il y a même eu un article sur macg !


----------



## Tosay (19 Mars 2012)

> Le truc est solide si l'on y fait un peu gaffe.



+1

Mon iphone 4 est tombé une fois sur des graviers et ça a provoqué :
- l'écran cassé
- l'APN de devant HS
- l'écouteur HS

:rateau:

Pour mon iPad 2, depuis cet accident avec mon iphone 4, j'y fais très attention . Il est couvert par une coque qui fait aussi smart-cover et est en plus dans une pochette de protection 

Pour le SAV d'Apple, je tiens juste à te rappeler qu'ils te l'ont changé 4 fois sans soucis 
Si ça se trouve , tu dis la vérité et ton effet mura était présent avant le choc mais il faut comprendre leur SAV ! au bout de 4 changement et dont le dernier qui présente un choc, c'est normal qu'ils ne te le changent pas !

4 changement en SAV , je dis "respect au SAV"


----------

